
Destroy All Software: Free for a Week - Exuma
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts
======
Exuma
This is my absolute favorite screencast series ever. Just saw that he's having
a free week and wanted to put it out there.

If you haven't watched any of Gary's videos, check them out. They seriously
rock.

